
New Schmidhuber Paper on Minimax Games - bbischof
https://arxiv.org/abs/1906.04493
======
bbischof
See also
[https://old.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/bzldq4/r_1...](https://old.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/bzldq4/r_190604493_unsupervised_minimax_adversarial/)

and
[https://twitter.com/hardmaru/status/1138678311884738560](https://twitter.com/hardmaru/status/1138678311884738560)

